# My kiddo is starting lessons



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

So My daughter (7 yr old) is going to take a series of 5, 1 hour lessons starting Aug 4 at the University of Iowa's golf course, Finkbine. Im pretty excited about it and so is she!

Anyone else have little ones that are taking or have taken some lessons?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My granddaughter is 10 and my grandson is 8. They both started lessons 3 years ago. During the summers, they go to golf camp and during the school year, they go to junior seminars at the golf course they live on.

I also work part time at a course where two of the teaching pros specialize in teaching kids. They run camps and junior clinics after school during the year and have children as young as 4. 

My two shifts in the pro shop are pretty slow times. It's a thrill when I see the little kids coming. I love to watch them watching a tournament on television in the shop and hear their conversations about it. The little girls see someone like Ricky Fowler and squeal like they are at a rock concert. One little boy just moved here from the NE and is a Keegan Bradley fan. Needless to say, some of them like Tiger.

And I envy the hell out of their flexibility. I see these long,m youthful swings and think they have hinges where I don't have body parts that move anymore.


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

Well she finished her classes and had a blast. Its so cute to watch her set up for any shot and the little "checklist" she goes through while she does it! Now that school has started its going to be tough to get her out on a course more but we will for sure!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My daughter's family lives on a golf course, so Daniella wants to go hit balls a lot. They made it a reward to get her homework done and it worked well.


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

The problem I will have is having the time to get her there. Im divorced and have tuesday and wednesdays off from work. I have her on my weekends and every other saturday but Like alot of courses it gets a little busy on saturdays after 2. But, we will get out there.

I also looked up the Iowa section of the PGA and they have PeeWee golf tournaments so maybe next year if she feels up to it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The peewee tournaments would be great because she'll develop her own social group, people to talk about golf with and people she'll probably want to be with. That might turn into a riding group that could make things easier on you in the long run.

Something to check out is U.S. Kids Golf. They are the people who make a lot of children's golf clubs. One of our teaching pros specializes in teaching children and he has a certificate saying he was rated one of the best 50 teachers in the nation by U.S. Kids Golf. If they are keeping track of something like that, they must know who is teaching kids in the first place. Maybe they could tell you about everything going on in your area and lighten the burden on your time by pointing you towards a teacher who is closer.


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

Ive actually looked at U.S. Kids golf's website just didnt spend alot of time there so I will definitely look into it. I will probably talk to the kiddo more and see if she would like to try the tournaments but Im sure she will say that she wants to do them!! I will let you know how it all turns out!!!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm going to guess you will have to call U.S. Kids on the phone to ask who near you is a teacher they are aware of.


----------



## Brenneman (Jul 10, 2014)

I will do that! Thank You!!


----------

